
Why Germans Love Their Health Insurance - doener
https://global.handelsblatt.com/politics/why-germans-love-their-health-insurance-763779/amp
======
omnifischer
If you want to link AMP page (blasphemy :-) ) please link the google CDN page.
It scrolls better and fewer bits need to be transmitted. Thanks.

[https://global-handelsblatt-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/globa...](https://global-handelsblatt-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/global.handelsblatt.com/politics/why-germans-love-
their-health-insurance-763779/amp)

------
woodandsteel
I think it is a good rule that if our country is having a problem, we should
look at how other countries handle the issue and see if they are doing it
better. It seems pretty clear just about every other industrialized nation
handles health care better than the US.

